# techsun trailers



## rooster (May 26, 2004)

_I just wanted to let your know of my experince with this wellknown local company. first let me say that they build the best trailer there is. now to the bad,they told me that there was a three week wait I had no problem with that. so seven weeks later i finally went to pickup my new trailer if I had been told seven weeks I wouldn't have had a problem, I wouldn't of had to cancel the trips I had planed. So I pickup the trailer march 31st and get dealer tags good for 20 days. I have a trip planed leaving for two weeeks in port Isabel leaving the may 7th. MY wife called them april 26th and they said they would send another paper tag right out.May 3rd called and they said they would overnight it to me guess what no plates,so i'm leaving with out plates.I hope I get a ticket because there going to pay the ticket and the court cost in small clams court. I run in to these people who have a great product but have no clue how to run a business, or take care of the customer. _


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Did you not get the title when you purcheased the trailer???
I would approach from a different standpoint....

Like going to court house telling them you have a home made trailer and you need a tag .....Bam your done ... no hassle by the law and your good to go...
John


----------



## Don (Aug 15, 2004)

*I'm in the same boat*

This has happened to me too. They had my brand new boat for 6 weeks going on 7, I left with paper plates and a new trailer that has to go back to them again for adjustments, 2 months later I'm still waiting on plates....


rooster said:


> _I just wanted to let your know of my experince with this wellknown local company. first let me say that they build the best trailer there is. now to the bad,they told me that there was a three week wait I had no problem with that. so seven weeks later i finally went to pickup my new trailer if I had been told seven weeks I wouldn't have had a problem, I wouldn't of had to cancel the trips I had planed. So I pickup the trailer march 31st and get dealer tags good for 20 days. I have a trip planed leaving for two weeeks in port Isabel leaving the may 7th. MY wife called them april 26th and they said they would send another paper tag right out.May 3rd called and they said they would overnight it to me guess what no plates,so i'm leaving with out plates.I hope I get a ticket because there going to pay the ticket and the court cost in small clams court. I run in to these people who have a great product but have no clue how to run a business, or take care of the customer. _


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

Ditto,two Coolers. I Bought A $6500.00 Trailer From Techsun Last July. It Was Supposed To Be Ready At The Start Of June ,ended Up Middle Of July. When It Came To Getting The Tags That Was Even Worse!my Wife Called Them,after I Couldn't Get Anything Done For Over A Month,she Told Them She Would Come Down There And Go To The Tax Office To Get The Plates. Finally After Two Months I Got My Plates. They Build A Great Catamaran Trailer, But The Rest Of Their Business Is The Pits!!!


----------



## rooster (May 26, 2004)

*re techsun trailers*

hey jtburf why would I go down to the court house and commit fraud. I paid for a plate and registration,road&bridge and clerical fee.Iwant the plate for the trailer I paid for.I don't want a plate for a homemade trailer, besides the trailer has techsun stickers all over it. Don't get me wrong I love the trailer but I wouldn't do this again.All I want is what I paid for.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Basically all you have is a homemade trailer...
until the trailer is processed and you have the title, it's matters not what stickers are one it.....

John


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Had the same experience with them, great product but these people have no idea how to run a business.... Just glad to be through dealing with them...


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I just forwarded this page to David Weiss, at Techsun.

I had the same experience. Fabulous trailer, bad support. The gal they have working there is extremely rude...



Man, they could corner the market if they hired some good sales and support folks. :headknock


----------



## ntkeen (May 26, 2005)

*trailer plates*

Highway Patrol took my homeade plates off my namebrand trailer because he said they were ficticious. He said it was a class B misdemeanor that was a jailable offense. I registered it as homeade because I didn't have any paperwork and I thought it would be the easiest way for me to be legal but I was wrong. I had the ticket dismissed after I properly plated the trailer but I would not recommend doing it that way. Just my .2 .


----------



## A-Train (May 4, 2006)

*Great Product, Terrible Managers....*

I see a pattern developing on this forum! ALMOST the same experience as everyone else. I ordered a small tandem axle trailer for our 20' Cuddy Cabin. After three weeks, and one long afternoon, the trailer was finally delivered. Now I am going through the LONG process to get the trailer registered and titled. Someone said it best, if they had a real business manager, they could corner the market. I called trailer manufacturers from Texas to Florida. TechSun had the best product for the best price. I just wish they were easier to deal with...


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Same deal here. After recommendations from this board, I ordered a trailer back in early March. Takes them weeks to return calls, no one is around to actually speak to on the phone except the rude woman that answers the phone. I had to threaten to cancel my order and notify the credit card co. to even get a call back. 

I have not picked up the trailer yet, but its finally done. Sound like my issues with them are far from over.


----------



## tugfish10 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Techsun trailers "Buyer Beware"*

Hi, I ordered a trailer from techsun trailers on 12/27/ 2005 on 1/10/2006 they called for a deposit of $3296.00 for witch I paid. For the next five months when I would call it was always going to be shipped the next wk. and as for David Weiss Or Stewart Masterson they never return a phone call and are alway just left or busy. Now after 5 1/2 months they say the trailer would not fit a 370 sea ray. So they say they are going to refund my money as of today I have not received anything and still very hard to get on the phone. I have contacted my credit card company and the BBB inHouston texas the District attorney's office in Haris Co. Other than contacting every wedsite that has a fourm that has anything to do with boats & trailers, I sit and wait.

Charles D. Kambarn


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Amazing... I just forwarded this thread AGAIN to Techsun. Incredible how a company that makes such a good product can run themselves into the ground on customer service...


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

I have the predacesor (Aluminator) to the TechSun. Went in twice for parts and discussed having the bunks re-carpeted. Had to wait on parts and was told that they are too busy to do service work on their trailers. That does not register as good after sales service to me. Will go elsewhere next time and will not be a representative for them if asked about the best boat trailers on the market. If you are going to sell the absolute best on the market, follow it up with after the sale service. That is what brings people back.


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks guys I have been shopping for a new trailer myself and had them #1 on the list as they are local. Looks like McClain Trailers just sold another trailer to me...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*COASTLINE TRAILERS* IN POC. THEY ARE BY FAR THE BEST!!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

> Thanks guys I have been shopping for a new trailer myself and had them #1 on the list as they are local. Looks like McClain Trailers just sold another trailer to me...


Be sure to let both companies know why...


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Steve Meyer's...the former owner of Aluminator, now Techsun....

Would at least get your trailer on time, built correct, and your title would be in hand in 3 weeks or less


It's hard to believe Techsun could not have a trailer built for a 37 Searay...

Steve Meyer's had one made for the African Queen...the exact boat that was used in the Movie starring Humphrey Bogart....

Sure wish Steve could have got his personal life under control.....


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*yikes*

Glad to see I'm not the only one this has happened to. They called us to see if we might outfit our boats to dealers with their trailers. We generally use McClain, and I have zero complaints with them. I figured I'd give Techsun a try, ordered 5 trailers, was quoted a 2-3 week lead time. This was for trailers intended for dealers. We had to sit on those dealer's boats or give those boats to someone else while waiting 2 months for the trailers! What's worse, one of the dealers refused to use the Techsuns because they had an issue with the quality (I don't have one though, nice trailer I think) so we had to buy them back! I still have one if anyone wants it. A 21' footer.

Doesn't seem like something this bad happening to so many people would go ignored for so long.


----------



## Sand Eel (Aug 17, 2005)

*Tech Sun*

I had the exact same problems. They sent me five paper plates before they could get it right. In addition they built the trailer with 1/8 inch clearance between the tire and fender. They had to replace both tires and fenders which I am sure cost them their profit on the trailer as they had to send someone from Houston to Victoria to do it.

They have a great trailer if they put it together right. A friend purhcased one as well and they used screws to attach the running boards. Did not last for one trip.

They could have the best trailer business in Texas if they would just pay attention and quit all the lies and do a quality inspection before shipement.

It still ****** me off that it took six months to get it right. But since then the trailer has been by far the best. I have had McClains, Magnums and one other I can't recall.


----------



## Sand Eel (Aug 17, 2005)

*They also crushed the buddy bearing*

ouch


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

*one more to the list*

I was also swayed to get a tech sun after reading some threads here that praised their trailer. After giving them my deposit, this thread started and I knew I was in for a ride. Same complaints, David or Stuart just left for lunch everyday I called, and I varied my call times from 11:00 to 2:30. If they weren't out to lunch they were with a customer and of couse they did not return my call ever. The thing that irked me the most was that when David told me it would take three weeks, he also told me "Don't worry it will probably be done sooner". It took them two months before it was complete. The day I picked it up I waited over an hour before I was taken care of. Finally as I was going to attach the trailer to my truck I noticed that the rings where the hold down straps attach in the back were missing. I asked the guy helping me load it what the deal was and he said they were out of them. He told me to call back in a week and I had to come back later to get them installed. I was not too happy so I made him remove them from another trailer and put them on mine. It looked like that is what they had done to mine since it looked like they had been previously installed and removed. I am still not done with them as my first paper plate expired yesterday and still no tin plates. I am sure I'll have to go through a couple more paper plated before this is settled. Also the post where the winch is attached to did not come with a cover so water is collecting. Same with the guide posts not caps. Finally there is a brake fluid leak on the master cylinder that I just noticed yesterday so I am going to have to pay them visit Monday. I'd hate to see such a potencially good product go to **** because of poor management. Word of mouth can be great advertising but in this case it's probaly going to lose sales. If you are in the market for a trailer I would avoid the hassle and look at other options. Just my nickel and dime.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Boy am I glad y'all posted this as I was about to go to them for a trailer... NOT NOW>>>>

Thanks for the info everyone... BTW, if you go to register a homemade trailer you must have a receipt for the axles... New rule last year or so.....

ShallowGal

If you have one that I could modify to fit a 20' Boatright aluminum boat, I might be interested.... Let me know..
[email protected]

Supergas


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't feel so bad about all the run around I got getting a new trailer from Instigator. Basicly the same deal. Took longer, big run around on the paperwork for a title and tag. Trailer did not fit quite like it should and I had to hound them for different sized brackets. Still fighting some adjustment issues. Figured it was better to work on it myself than get all worked attempting to get some service.
Does pull good with the boat on it. No more watching people behind you dodge the rusted trailer parts falling off on I-45.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Friend of mine ordered one from them last summer. He had SEVERAL problems with them, too many to mention. Buyer beware, I wouldn't even think about ordering a trailer from them.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

I would go with McClain after the service I received earlier this year. I had a bearing blow out and ruined the spindle on my axle. I managed to file the spindle back in shape (round, metal had flowed to make it oval) to hold a bearing for the ride from Sugar Land to their facility east of downtown. Prior to going there, I checked with them and they said 1 or 2 for new axle and hub kits (went with heavier axle). They were done in 2 days. Very easy, very nice people to deal with - great service, fair price. BTW, my trailer was not a McClain.


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

i bought my replacement axles and bearins and wheels and hubs from mcclain's they were good people to deal with....


----------



## brickman (Aug 18, 2005)

*TechSun* *believes word of mouth is critical in the boating community and wants each owner to feel he has bragging rights with their new trailer*. The materials and product design really make a difference in the level of satisfaction you get from a trailer. Every TechSun trailer comes with torsion axles, radial tires, front center bunks, and waterproof lighting and reflective tape to give you the safest and most dependable trailer on the market.

I though this might give some of you guys a good laugh! Whats even funnier is I just bought my second MAJEK RFL with a techsun trailer. Hope I have better luck.


----------



## tugfish10 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well , I was told I wound get my money back soon I told them it does not take a rocket scientist to credit my money throught a credit card machine. I got an email saying it was credited to my account on the june 27 (yea right) I'm still waiting . This is a very shady outfit. I have purchased over 200 items over the internet never have I had an exprerience like this.


----------



## tugfish10 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh Yea Almost forgot this one. They told me last wk that the company that I sent my deposit to had gone out of business but they were going to make it good. ( different address, different phone # But same websit same email address and same dave.


----------



## tugfish10 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I just received my refund today . Hope things go better for the next guy, finally made my day.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

*Word Of Mouth........*

I've been following this saga about Texsun trailers for a while because I'm in the market for a new aluminum trailer, and I don't understand why a local business owner would not reply here on 2cool if there are some circumstances that have been causing these problems.

Are they unaware that 14,000 fisherman, their target market, read this forum? Or are they unaware of this problem at all or just ignoring it hoping it will go away?


----------



## speckhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I hate to be the only guy to show any support here, but I love mine. Yes, I did have problems with them at first, some big and some little. They were good to me and even drove to Rockport at midnight and worked till almost 2am to solve their mistakes. I agree, they do need to find a business manager who could propel them to the top of their business. On the flip side, the little time I had to invest to get the bugs worked out has allowed me to tow the best trailer I could afford to purchase and have had zero problems since the initial purchase 2 years ago. It beats the h*ll out of all of the axle, spring and tire problems I had with my McC. trailer for years. I would rather spend my time looking for my paper tags than changing my 3rd blow out for the month on IH 37 south in 100 degree heat with cars wizzing by at 80 mph.


----------



## gigemags (Mar 29, 2006)

I had a Techsun built for my 24' boat a couple of years ago. It took a couple of months to be built, and I was slow in receiving my plates, but it is by far the best trailer I've seen out there. It's worth the wait to me, and they also paid to tow the boat on the old Sportsman trailer that had a busted axle.

I've also had a Mcclain and was not happy with their customer service, this was several years ago. Hopefully they've improved.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I think Techsun builds the best trailer on the gulf coast... period. I think they have an issue in the office, NOT in the shop. I've forwarded this thread several times, but have seen no reply.



Would I buy another? Absolutely. I would print this thread out, and carry it with me. I'd make darned sure that Stewart and David both read it. Then I'd tell them that I'd walk the plates through the courthouse myself.


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't think the quality of the trailer was ever in question. I too love my trailer, but the wait and runaround can be unbearable. Especially when you want take your new toy out.


----------



## Bryant (Jul 26, 2004)

For what it's worth, I would also throw NEXTrail trailers in Florida into the mix of who NOT to buy from. ( http://www.nextrailofamerica.com ) Same old story...extremely late on delivery. When the trailer finally showed up, it didn't fit. The problem was that I payed for it upon delivery. They did finally send another trailer down and swap it out, but that took an additional month and a half. I was to the point I was about to have to make a trip to Florida. The whole experience was a TOTAL NIGHTMARE and definately not worth the couple hundred dollars I saved by not buying in Texas. Chalk it up to "lesson learned"...

On another note, I currently have an Aluminator that came with my current boat. I didn't find out until after I bought it that they were out of business. Funny thing was that my dealer (in writing) threw in a free extended warranty on my trailer when I bought the boat. Gee, I wonder who's gonna back that up? I also found in my search the following info. Seems that some of Alumintors trailers weren't even manufactured by them.

http://www.2dca.org/opinion/November%2008,%202002/2D02-1158.pdf


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Mar 1, 2005)

MAGNUM builds a very nice alum. trailer in which most of the brackets are welded and are not steel components bolted together. The MAGNUM also has torsion axles and available oil bath hubs. Also I understand that Sportsman has been working on developing a line of alum. trailers.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Did they move? It looks like their shop on 45s is closed..

Andrew


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

They moved to Nasa Rd 1...


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Just found this thread. Too funny. It took me 5 months to get my metal plates. I think all of their profit was eaten up in over nighting paper plates to me. Their delivery times was off by a bit, and I had to go back once to get a couple things straightened out.

However, I really like the trailer, and I have no complaints with that side of things.

Mike


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

*Nextrail*

I almost bought a triple-axle trailer from Gary at Nextrail. But when I asked him about the make and model of tires that came on the trailer, he told me that they were "six spoke 14" galvanized rims". When I questioned him again about the tires, he told me, again, that they were "6 spoke 14" galvanized rims". When I told him the rims were not in question and that I didn't want six $29 Carlisles on my trailer, he stated that "that's what comes on it...they're the best trailer tires money can buy, and we've had a lot of trouble with Goodyear Marathons - they're junk".
I told him to sell his trailer to someone else and the conversation ended on a pretty ugly note.

Great looking trailer...good brakes...**** for tires...and don't ask questions. I was more than willing to pay the difference in cost but we never got that far. If I'm spending that kind of money, I feel I'm entitled to ask a few questions without being talked down to. The man wouldn't talk to another man like that if it was face-to-face without some repercussions.


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

*Tech Sun trailers*

I had a similar situation with a trailer built by these guys- trailer promised in 2 weeks and delivered in 2 1/2 months, unbelievable excuses from the girl at the front desk, 2 overnighted paper plates and a 3rd picked up at the dealership when I went by after 2 days of unanswered phone calls ( you should have seen the look on her face when I walked up to the door). I downloaded a complaint form from Txdot motor vehicle division, enforcement section, and filled it out and sent the form along with copies of receipts and paper plates to Austin. I got a nice form letter in reply stating they were going to look into the situation. Maybe if enough people complain they will straighten out. By the way, I like the new trailer a lot.


----------



## Cane Pole (Jun 28, 2004)

*Here's the real problem IMO...*

I had a very similar experience with a local boat dealer on getting registration, tags, plates etc. The reason for the delay is that they are not filing your paperwork for the purchase until months after the actual purchase... reason being is that they cannot cover the sales tax, ie. they have a Cash Flow problem and are pocketing your sales tax and using this $$ to cover operating expenses. This is a dangerous game and one that will come crashing down... I'm not saying TechSun is doing this, but thats what happened to me. They'll just make excuses until they finally get some $$ to cover back sales taxes and then complete the paperwork legally.


----------



## whitewetahook (Mar 16, 2005)

I spent $4500 bucks and went through the same bunch of CR$# as you guys.......There is no need in typing for a half a day.......Ya'll have already said it. 

WWH-


----------

